# Msd dis-2  check engine



## Manotas (Jul 22, 2011)

hola , me compre este aparatito para el automovil






es un multichispa que tiene otras opciones como atrasar el encendido del automovil hatsa 15 grados , y tambien tiene launch control 
mi problema es el siguiente .. al conectar el MSD el auto prendio de lo mas bien ..el problema es que no se me apaga la LUZ de check engine ... entonces averiguando por ahi  habia que instalarle un aparato llamado TACH adapter 





...que hace esto ???  basicamente es un emulador de bobina que en algunos casos es necesario 
para que la ecu vea una carga conectada a la salida de bobina y no marque error en la ECU ( check engine) ... este famoso tach adapter va conectado de la sigiente manera .... mi bobina en este caso tiene 2 señales y 1 positivo ... y este famoso tach adapter , va conectado de la siguiente manera ...las dos señales que vienen de la echo pasan por el tach adapter este mismo tiene 1 cable que va a 1 positivo y otro que va a un negativo tan sensillo como eso hacia el MSD



entonces me pregunto yo que manera puedo yo hacer engañar una carga en ambas señales  para que la ecu detecte que hay carga en la bobina en este caso ???? 
no creo que sea una cosa tan dificil hay que meter una carga en ambas señales .. como puedo lograr esto ?? para que la luz testigo se apague y deje de joder ....




espero me puedan ayudar , ya que se me hace dificil comprar el famoso adaptador , saludos


----------



## jesus norton (Sep 2, 2011)

Buen dia Manotas en efecto si tu conecta unas resistencias en paralelo donde originalmenta estaba la bobina dejara de aparecer la luz check engine. es decir que si el valor de la bobina es de .5 ohms por el lado del primario deve de empesr con 2  omhs pero recuerde que el coche en funcionamiento te da 13.8 volts minimo para la correcta carga de la bateria por ley de ohm deve tener en cuenta 13.8 volts entre 2 ohms son 6.9 ampers ahora la potencia de la resistencia es de 13.8 volts por 6.9 amperes es de 95.22 watts.. el detalle ptincipal esque la resistencia de este valo ohico y potencia es cara.

por lo tanto yo iniciaria probando con resistencias de mayor valo ohmico como de 100 ohms experimenta si la luz de check engine sigue encendiendo entonces deves ir disminuyendo el valo de la resistencia hasta que se apague y/o comprar el tach adapter. 
suerte..........


----------



## maligno (Sep 5, 2011)

usa una resistencia externa para bobinas de encendido, de esas que usaban los autos antiguos con ruptor mecanico o platinos, otra cosa; una buena alternativa en este caso es pasarlo por scanner y ver cual es la falla que indica y por ultimo ¿cual es tu auto?


----------



## Manotas (Sep 5, 2011)

hola , tengo un peugeot 306  año 97  2 puertas ..
el problema que ya probe con resistencias y la falla que me arroja es porque no me detecta bobina es como si no tuviese bobina , ya que la resistencia que produce el MSD es demaciado alta alrededor de los 700 ohms en la entraada , entonces trate de simular una bobina antes para que el computador borre la falla , pero no eh podido lograrlo , le puse  de 2 de 10 ohms y no pasaba nada no se borraba la falla , le puse una de 2.2 ohms y no me partia el auto .. le puse una de 4,7 y partio pero luego se apago ..y la falla de la luz del check aun prendida no entiendo ... bueno seguire intentando con otras resistencias ..

saludos


----------



## jesus norton (Sep 6, 2011)

Manotas buen dia
Otra forma de como borrar el codigo es de poner una bobina como se han puesto la resistencias puedes utilizar bobinas de 220 uhs a 470 uhs , esto por que en algunas computadoras tienenque el desmagnetizado del el primario , se toma la señal de un circuito supresor de picos de voltaje para que la computadora los interprete que el primaro esta conectado ,razon por el cual al poner alguna resistencias vuelve a aparecer el codigo de error .
de igual manera pon la bobina y la resistencia de 4.7 ohms en paraleoly prueba 
suerte...............


----------



## Manotas (Sep 6, 2011)

jesus norton dijo:


> Manotas buen dia
> Otra forma de como borrar el codigo es de poner una bobina como se han puesto la resistencias puedes utilizar bobinas de 220 uhs a 470 uhs , esto por que en algunas computadoras tienenque el desmagnetizado del el primario , se toma la señal de un circuito supresor de picos de voltaje para que la computadora los interprete que el primaro esta conectado ,razon por el cual al poner alguna resistencias vuelve a aparecer el codigo de error .
> de igual manera pon la bobina y la resistencia de 4.7 ohms en paraleoly prueba
> suerte...............



ya probe con 2 de 4.7 ohms enparalelo con el positivo y como te decia partio el auto pero no se borro el codigo duro 5 segundos andando y se paro el auto ..

como bien sabes bobina DIS-2 es una bobina fisica , pero doble osea tiene 2 señales y un positivo ... como es eso de utilizar bobinas de 220 uhs ??? no entiendo , si pudieras ser tan amable de explicarme un poco de como fabricarla te lo garadeceria bastante ...

saludos


----------



## jesus norton (Sep 6, 2011)

manotas
lo que trato de decir con 220 uhs es de 220 micro henrios es el nombre que asigna a el valor de la inductancia de las bobinas . consige unas bobinas de 220 o 470 microhenrios las puedes localizar en tiendas de electronica o en fuentes conmutadas. puedes buscar algun tutorial para aprender a fabricarlas en caso que no las encuentres. 

Bien como tu dices existe un positivo y 2 señales ok.
las bobinas se conectan de la siguiente forma: un borne de la bobina la conectas en el positivo de alimentacion de ignicion y el otro borne de la bobina al cable que se indica en el diagrama como trigger 1. la segunda bobina se conecta del mismo borne del positivo de ignicion pero el extremo restante de la seguna bobina se conecta en la otra señal de triger 2

suerte............


----------

